# Swim jigs for bass?



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

O.k. bass guys, what swim jigs do you prefer? Not talking about the bladed/cchatterbait style, just a regular swimjig and trailer. I'm starting to expand that way and I like to make my own but need a preferred model to start with so I can start tweaking it to make it my own. I've used the booyah swim jig and one from all terrain tackle and haven't been very impressed. Any thoughts?
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

In My Humble Opinion, I like the Keitech Tunsten jigs ($$) and the Bass Assult Jigs (many colors and less $$$), and Keitech Swimbaits as trailers!

www.landbigfish.com/bass-assult/bass-assult-swim-jig.cfm
www.landbigfish.com/keitech/keitech-swing-impact-fat.cfm
www.landbigfish.com/keitech/keitech-easy-shiner.cfm

You can also get Keitech stuff at www.tacklewarehouse.com


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I use two sizes of jigs. What I call standard size and then a finesse or smallmouth size that's smaller. The Keitech Model 1 would be a smaller jig and the Model 3 a larger one and you won't find a better crafted bait. But like Intimidator said they are expensive. Most swim jigs start at 1/4 oz. I use Dirty Jigs for my standard size. They have awesome colors and as full a plume of silicone strands as I've seen. Finding 1/8 oz. standard size is difficult. Warrior Baits makes a fine 1/8 oz. standard size and Strike King Bitsy Bug is what I use in the 1/8 oz. finesse size. Perhaps a week ago there was a similar post. Maybe you can find it. JignPig Guide had some good advise and I believe Tokugawa did as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Agreed - Keitech Model III.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'll check into the keitech's. I use the dirty jigs hp flippin' jigs for flipping now. Lots of great colors there. Tacklewarehouse had a sale on them a while back and all they had for 1/2oz was blk/blue and some other color I didn't care for. I bought a dozen and tied my own skirts for them. They have one of the best flippin' heads out there. Wish I could just buy the heads with no skirt.... the price isn't a big deal if they work.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Not to steel the thread but, what conditions do you look for to throw a swim jig? And are you just throwing them in open water?through weeds?

Sorry i have never used one,and am trying to broaden my lmb skills. If throwing in open water why not just use a spinnerbait?or crank? Ive been fising a pond lately and have really gotten off the bite,last month they were hammering buzzbaits and rattle traps along the banks. Last night i stumbled upon a flat area with 2 types of weeds growing with a few pockets i could feel with my worm... Im thinking burning a swimjig just over the weeds and letting it drop into the pockets? Am i going about this the right way?

thanks
bobby


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Bobby, 

I'm a "Against the Grain" kind of guy...I'll throw a swim jig or swimbait any time, any condition, and in any cover! 
If I wasn't such an experimenter (because I get bored easy) I would probably never fish anything else...once you become comfortable and learn how to throw one in different ways, you'll learn that they JUST CATCH FISH!
You can "match the hatch" and swim them like a crawdad or baitfish, burn it, kill it, make it swim injured, etc.





Saugeyefisher said:


> Not to steel the thread but, what conditions do you look for to throw a swim jig? And are you just throwing them in open water?through weeds?
> 
> Sorry i have never used one,and am trying to broaden my lmb skills. If throwing in open water why not just use a spinnerbait?or crank? Ive been fising a pond lately and have really gotten off the bite,last month they were hammering buzzbaits and rattle traps along the banks. Last night i stumbled upon a flat area with 2 types of weeds growing with a few pockets i could feel with my worm... Im thinking burning a swimjig just over the weeds and letting it drop into the pockets? Am i going about this the right way?
> 
> ...


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I prefer burning them through grass. A big jig with a big trailer to move water.....hang on! 

Back to the OP, I have some of the Poor Boys swimming jigs. Pretty basic but they have w nice light wire hook and a streamlined weed guard. If you wanted to tweak the skirts, that might be a good jig to start with. 

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bub custom are the only way to go..What size and color are you looking for?


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Are you saying that you make custom? I am interested if so!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Fish G3 said:


> Bub custom are the only way to go..What size and color are you looking for?


I'm more trying to settle on a head/ hook/ weedguard combo right now. I've never actually poured my own heads, just done skirts, rattles, etc. But a buddy of mine has spent years pouring his own stuff and is giving me his pot, lead and molds (which include 2 blank molds) I plan on turning one of the blanks into a swimjig mold, but need to find a head/hook combo that i'm somewhat satisfied with and then modify it to my preference. Not every jig design is meant for eastern Ohio waters.... and I doubt i'll be making enough to sell them. I just don't have that kinda time.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

The 2 Do-It Snootie Jig Molds make a great swimjig in sizes from 1/8 up to 5/8. Swimjigs are a good alternative to spinnerbaits and chatterbaits when the bass are spooky in clear water.


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Wasn't there a link to a review of the Keitech swim jig on this thread? I ordered a few and wanted to refresh on the adjustments needed for better hook sets. Anyone have any input or experience?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

selfproclaim said:


> Wasn't there a link to a review of the Keitech swim jig on this thread? I ordered a few and wanted to refresh on the adjustments needed for better hook sets. Anyone have any input or experience?


This might or might not be it

http://bassnastyfishing.com/bass-na...ig-review-you-really-can-power-fish-the-slop/

If they hit it when it is swimming, I haven't experienced problems with a hookset. I typically slow roll it.


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

You are the man, thank you!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I like the profile and head on the All-Terrain swim jigs. 
I have seen quite a few pros using this jig as well which is surprising since it is one of the lowest price jigs out there.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I found out a while back that Intimidator and others on here really know what they are talking about.... i never tried Keitechs.... now i have... and aint going back. I never tried swimjigs/swimtrailers till i read this thread when it first popped up... a couple weeks later and ive landed 10 Bass on them, all with shoulders. I like to finnese jig too, but all i got to do with a swimjig is wait a bit then reel. One day they wanted just a steady retrieve, and another they hit it yo-yoing, another day they hit it falling off pads. Ive only tried 2 kinds of swimjig, but the Strike King sj with the keeper wire worked good keeping the Keitech 4" easy shiner in place... it also has a slightly longer hook shank which lets you have more hook though the plastic keeping your big trailer snug. And it looked just like a shad. I put together a Jig Shop(bluegill) jig with a Keitech bluegill/sightflash 4" easy shiner and can't wait to throw that!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Come on now....I told you to keep that quiet! 
I only told you because you were up at the opposite end of the State and would pose no competition...Now everyone knows!!!LOL





buckzye11 said:


> I found out a while back that Intimidator and others on here really know what they are talking about.... i never tried Keitechs.... now i have... and aint going back. I never tried swimjigs/swimtrailers till i read this thread when it first popped up... a couple weeks later and ive landed 10 Bass on them, all with shoulders. I like to finnese jig too, but all i got to do with a swimjig is wait a bit then reel. One day they wanted just a steady retrieve, and another they hit it yo-yoing, another day they hit it falling off pads. Ive only tried 2 kinds of swimjig, but the Strike King sj with the keeper wire worked good keeping the Keitech 4" easy shiner in place... it also has a slightly longer hook shank which lets you have more hook though the plastic keeping your big trailer snug. And it looked just like a shad. I put together a Jig Shop(bluegill) jig with a Keitech bluegill/sightflash 4" easy shiner and can't wait to throw that!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Well the bluegill swimjig worked! got into a few fiesty Bass at Nimi over the weekend on it. Ran it fast over the weeds in 4 fow.
Thanks for taking me out in your Lund Lewzer, had a good time! got that on a shad swimjig a couple weeks back. Hopefully ill have some bigger Bass to post next time


----------



## Maisch4077 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd recommed the swim jig made by ACT Lures. Its made right here in Ohio and the skirt is hand tied, not a rubberband. This is huge when you are swimming it through weeds as you can really smack it across the water to quickly clear off any weeds without the skirt falling down the hook shank. The paint job is also very durable.


----------

